# york rake / harley rake



## LandscapeRental (Feb 28, 2009)

*Harley / York Rake*

Harley is going to give the seed a much quicker start by prepping the first 1-2" of soil. The Harley will also remove some of the rocks and sticks although not many of the 1". Harley also will do a better job "land planing" or moving soil from one area to another. Harley will double the price of your rental, but cut your prep time in half and give better results.

York rake will do an adequate job. It will pull out all the sticks and usually only 2" stone or above. It is alot harder to do any actual leveling but the hill may be hard to grade annyway.

When working on a hill always go up and down (perpendicular), and not side to side. With either attachment you may have to work from top to bottom and let gravity help you. It is never recomended to work on any slopes exceeding 20 degrees. A 4x4 hydrostatic tractor with a harley rake attachment may "feel" more comfortable to the occasional user (make sure it has a roll bar and seat belt and you use them). Tractor rollovers kill hundreds of people every year!


----------

